# كلمات ترنيمة قم حطم الشيطان



## amgd beshara (5 يونيو 2012)

قم حطم الشيطان                لا تبق لدولته بقية
قم بشِّر الموتى وقل            غفرت لكم تلك الخطية
واغفر لبطرس ضعفه          وامسح دموع المجدلية
واكشف جراحك مقنعًا          توما فريبته قوية
وارسل إلينا مرقسًا             يبني كنيستنا النقية
وهلم واقبل سيدي              واسكن بيوت المرقسية

ارفع رؤوسًا نكست           واشفق بأجفان البكاة
شمت الطغاة بنا فقم           واشمت بأسلحة الطغاة
حسبوك إنسانًا فنيت           فلا رجوع ولا نجاة
ولا انت أنت هو المسيح        وأنت ينبوع الحياة
قم في جلال المجد بل         واظهر بسلطان الإله
قم وسط أجناد السماء        فأنت رب في سماء
قم روع الحراس             وأبهرهم بطلعتك البهية
قم قوّ إيمان الرعاة           ولم أشتات الرعية

مرت علينا مدة              غرباء في هذا الوجود
فترت ضمائرنا هنا          ولم تقم بعد الرقود
فالقبر ضخم فوقه           حجر ويحرسه الجنود
يا من أقمت المائتين         وقمت من بين اللحود
يا من قهرت الموت يا       رب القيامة والخلود
قم وأنقذ الأرواح من       قبر الضلالة والخطية
قم قو إيمان الرعاة         ولم أشتات الرعية

قام المسيح الحي هل      مثل المسيح تراك قمت 
ام لا تزال موسد          في القبر ترقد حيث انت


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2012)

*رائعه جداااا شكرااااااااااا*​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 يونيو 2012)

عفوا 
المصدر موقع كنيسة القديس تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

*كلمات الترنيمه راائعه.. ترا  باللحن و الموسيقا هتبقا عامله إذاى!!!*
* اشكرك امجد.. الرب يباركك*


----------



## amgd beshara (6 يونيو 2012)

شكرا 
الترنيمة من youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK_oGMALQ4E


----------

